# Looking for friends near neive,alba or turin



## jademod

Hi,I'm jade and I moved to neive near alba about a month ago to work as an au pair, I would really love to make some friends to explore the piedmont region with.Whether it be to meet for a coffee or go to a museum.I'm free in the evenings and weekends and can also get the train to turin at the weekends. I'm 24 and like doing all sorts of things, music, galleries, museums, nature ect.
Thanks Jade


----------



## Searain

jademod said:


> Hi,I'm jade and I moved to neive near alba about a month ago to work as an au pair, I would really love to make some friends to explore the piedmont region with.Whether it be to meet for a coffee or go to a museum.I'm free in the evenings and weekends and can also get the train to turin at the weekends. I'm 24 and like doing all sorts of things, music, galleries, museums, nature ect.
> Thanks Jade


Hi Jade, I'd really like to get to know someone from UK while bringing my english skills back in shape (it's been a while since the last time I actually spoke it...and it shows).

I'm from Torino by the way and about your age...how can we contact each other though, seeing as the site doesn't allow the use of PM's til we've reached 5 posts (which neither of us have at the moment)?

Let me know!


----------



## jademod

*hi*



Searain said:


> Hi Jade, I'd really like to get to know someone from UK while bringing my english skills back in shape (it's been a while since the last time I actually spoke it...and it shows).
> 
> I'm from Torino by the way and about your age...how can we contact each other though, seeing as the site doesn't allow the use of PM's til we've reached 5 posts (which neither of us have at the moment)?
> 
> Let me know!


Hi,Thanks for your reply. I'm 24, do you have FB, or I can give you my email.let me know,how old are you. thanks jade


----------



## Searain

jademod said:


> Hi,Thanks for your reply. I'm 24, do you have FB, or I can give you my email.let me know,how old are you. thanks jade


You're welcome!

I do have a facebook account although I made it for my (adorable) dachshund puppy and not strictly for myself (just to keep track of his dog-friends' owners and arrange the "pack" meetings at the park nearby), /SNIP/


----------



## jademod

Searain said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I do have a facebook account although I made it for my (adorable) dachshund puppy and not strictly for myself (just to keep track of his dog-friends' owners and arrange the "pack" meetings at the park nearby), /SNIP/


I don't think you are allowed to put person contact info on here


----------



## jademod

Whats you're dog called


----------



## jademod

This is my 5th post so I should be able to send a message,we will see.Thanks Jade


----------



## Searain

I got my post count to 5 as well and added you to my contacts but I just don't see any "PM" option anywhere on your profile (perhaps you'll have to add me to your contacts as well or the mods may need to upgrade our accounts manually...or something)...

I gotta go now, I'll check again later though.

Thanks

Simone


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Hi Jade, 

I'm new to this so not sure what I'm doing!! I'm a bit older than you (old enough to be your mum probably!!!!) but I live in Santo Stefano Belbo which I think is quite close to you and am bored and lonely while my daughter is at school. Would be happy to meet you to have a coffee and a chat....


----------



## jademod

Twinkle Canelli said:


> Hi Jade,
> 
> I'm new to this so not sure what I'm doing!! I'm a bit older than you (old enough to be your mum probably!!!!) but I live in Santo Stefano Belbo which I think is quite close to you and am bored and lonely while my daughter is at school. Would be happy to meet you to have a coffee and a chat....


Hi, Thanks for the reply, that would be great I'm bored and lonely too,ha ha. Are you from england or italy.


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

I'm from England and I've been here 2 years - but you wouldn't know it cos I'm still rubbish at Italian!


----------



## jademod

Twinkle Canelli said:


> I'm from England and I've been here 2 years - but you wouldn't know it cos I'm still rubbish at Italian!


Hi, I read your introduction post and I know exactly how you feel. I have only been here six weeks and already feel like I'm going crazy. Even though I work for a family usually I'm the odd one out and my italian is dreadful also. I'm free tomorrow if you wanted to meet up but then I have to go to the seaside on sunday because my employer has a house there for a week so could meet you after next week.I'm sick of doing things on my own, it must be hard for you to have been here 2 years and felt like that.


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

I've promised my daughter I'll take her shopping in Alessandria tomorrow. Do you get any free time during the week? We'll have to leave it till you return from the coast and arrange to meet up then. In the meantime I'll check out how far Neive is from me - I know there's a sign to Neive at the bottom of my road but I've no idea how far away it is and then we'll work out which day is best. Mmmm.... how good it will be just to talk English!!! Gotta log off now, but maybe talk again tomorrow. Chin up - seaside might be fun! x


----------



## jademod

Twinkle Canelli said:


> I've promised my daughter I'll take her shopping in Alessandria tomorrow. Do you get any free time during the week? We'll have to leave it till you return from the coast and arrange to meet up then. In the meantime I'll check out how far Neive is from me - I know there's a sign to Neive at the bottom of my road but I've no idea how far away it is and then we'll work out which day is best. Mmmm.... how good it will be just to talk English!!! Gotta log off now, but maybe talk again tomorrow. Chin up - seaside might be fun! x


Hi, during the week I'm usually free until about 3.30 4 it varies, but will let you know. I will message you when I return from seaside. It will be great to have a good old moan in english,have a good weekend, Jade x


----------



## kimberleyxx

Hi jade i am in the piemonte area !! ive moved here just over a week ago ! im from wales originally , what about yourself ?! why dont we go for coffee one evening ? or maybe we can go shopping on a saturday maybe ? if your looking to improve your italian i am starting an italian course on via san secondo tomorrow which is just by the cinema it starts at 10am -12pm let me know and maybe we can meet up x


----------



## jademod

kimberleyxx said:


> Hi jade i am in the piemonte area !! ive moved here just over a week ago ! im from wales originally , what about yourself ?! why dont we go for coffee one evening ? or maybe we can go shopping on a saturday maybe ? if your looking to improve your italian i am starting an italian course on via san secondo tomorrow which is just by the cinema it starts at 10am -12pm let me know and maybe we can meet up x


Hi kimberley,sorry it took me a while to reply, been at seaside with my au pair family. I can only get to turin at weekends but would love to meet one saturday or sunday if you wanted. How is your italian course going Jade xx


----------



## Jonesy89

jademod said:


> Hi,I'm jade and I moved to neive near alba about a month ago to work as an au pair, I would really love to make some friends to explore the piedmont region with.Whether it be to meet for a coffee or go to a museum.I'm free in the evenings and weekends and can also get the train to turin at the weekends. I'm 24 and like doing all sorts of things, music, galleries, museums, nature ect.
> Thanks Jade


Hi Jade,
Im 22 and from the UK but live in Alba at the moment. I've been living in Italy for a while but have only just moved to Alba and don't know many people! It'd be nice to meet some other people in the area. I'm free in the evenings and on weekends aswell. If you'd like to meet up some time let me know!


----------



## jademod

Jonesy89 said:


> Hi Jade,
> Im 22 and from the UK but live in Alba at the moment. I've been living in Italy for a while but have only just moved to Alba and don't know many people! It'd be nice to meet some other people in the area. I'm free in the evenings and on weekends aswell. If you'd like to meet up some time let me know!


Hi,
sorry haven't been on here in a while and checked my messages,you still looking for friends in alba.Let me know.Jade


----------



## Leanne Martin

jademod said:


> Hi,I'm jade and I moved to neive near alba about a month ago to work as an au pair, I would really love to make some friends to explore the piedmont region with.Whether it be to meet for a coffee or go to a museum.I'm free in the evenings and weekends and can also get the train to turin at the weekends. I'm 24 and like doing all sorts of things, music, galleries, museums, nature ect.
> Thanks Jade


Hi Jade,

I was wondering if you are still around in Italy? I have just moved to Turin as an Aupair and it would be great to meet up with someone. I am 22 and interested in exploring italy. 

Leanne


----------



## HAVOC255

Hello, My name is Kevin and I live in Turin. I'm looking to meet other expats in the area. If anyone is interested let me know and we can organize to meet somewhere.


----------



## Legs11

Hi All,

My husband and I (both mid-30s) will be moving to the Barolo area in the next few months (assuming our house purchase goes through) and would love to meet up with you all. Maybe we could all arrange to meet up together at some point? We're in Milan at the moment but come down that way fairly regularly, so keep us posted!


----------

